# Shell hide



## froghaven5 (Aug 28, 2011)

I was walking down the reptile aisle in Pet Smart when I saw this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11525752

Thought it was pretty neat looking.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 28, 2011)

I saw those yesterday for the first time, now if only I had some sort of reptile that could use it.


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 28, 2011)

jaizei said:


> I saw those yesterday for the first time, now if only I had some sort of reptile that could use it.



I actually do but didn't want to spend the $20 when I didn't *need *it.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 28, 2011)

those are cool, great for snake hide box


----------



## Floof (Aug 28, 2011)

That thing is awesome. It's a shame it's so expensive, though. I bet my beardies and toads would LOVE them. The snakes, on the other hand, would look at me like I was nuts and go back to their cheap ol' paper towel tubes. There's a reason I stopped bothering with expensive "pet store" hides for them... Lol.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 1, 2011)

But it's... pyramided.... 

 j/k - looks cool, couln't use it for anything though.


----------

